# Community Supporter Accounts for Recent Donors



## EricNoah (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok, as promised, we are beginning the process of assigning Community Supporter (CS) accounts to those who very generously donated in EN World's hour of need.  This'll take some time and some coordination, and we do need your help to make this go smoothly.  

1) *If you donated via PayPal to Eric Noah*:  I have e-mailed all donors to let them know they're eligible for a CS account, and the ones I could match up via e-mail address I have already set to CS status.  I would say "most" of the PayPal donors were either matched up, or responded to my e-mail, and so many of them are good to go.  If you didn't hear from me, FIRST CHECK to see if you're a community supporter (your custom title should say Community Supporter, and you should be able to do things like Search, send PMs, etc.).  If you didn't get set up and you want to be, e-mail me at ericnoah@charter.net with your REAL NAME (so I can verify on my spreadsheet) and your USERNAME (so I can find you in the database) and I will set you up.

2)  *If you donated via Expeditious Retreat Press*:  There's a thread where you need to post your name, confirmation number, and username -- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=67555 -- please go there and do that.  I received a spreadsheet with about 270 or so usernames on it yesterday, and have begun the process of upgrading those accounts to CS status.  I am through usernames beginning with A and B at this point.  Joe and Suzi will continue to update their master sheet and send me updates. 

3) Please note that I* will not be contacting the Expeditious Retreat Press donors* to let you know that your CS account is activated.  I will try to provide status updates in this thread (where I am alphabetically in the username list), but you should be able to see your status change on your own.  I am setting the Custom User Title to Community Supporter.  I believe (could be wrong, some existing CS please correct me if so) that you can go into your usercp and change your user title once you've been upgraded.  

4) Please don't post your info or requests in this thread -- PayPal donors should contact me via e-mail as noted above, and Expeditious Retreat Press donors should follow the instructions above as well.  If something's going goofy with your account that isn't covered above, drop me a line or start a new thread here in Meta as usual.

Thanks everyone!  It's already going faster than I thought it would, so if you can hang in there and be patient this should be done fairly soon.

*Status Update: *  I am done with A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, and L which I think is about 1/2 of the list.  Piratecat and Morrus are working on other sections of the alphabet, and as Exp. Ret. send me updates I am dealing with any stragglers.  As always, it's never a bother to e-mail me directly if something seems wacky!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2003)

I've taken care of M, N, and O.  It is so cool to really get to see first hand all of the folks who have donated.  I LOVE giving out CS accounts.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 2, 2003)

I've done U-Z. We're getting there!


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 2, 2003)

One question:

How will we know if we're Community Supporters or not?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2003)

P-S done. That should be the lot!



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> One question:
> 
> How will we know if we're Community Supporters or not?



Try searching. If it works, you're a community supporter.  Or check your user title.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey, look at me! I'm a community supporter!

Thanks, guys, for the quick turnaround. But you know, you really should look into LOWERING people's expectations. It would make your lives a lot easier.



Thanks.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2003)

I picked up all of the stragglers from the last 2-3 pages of the Expeditious Retreat thread, so we have almost everyone.  If you think you're supposed to be a supporter but you're not, or something's not working the way you think it should, just drop me a line.


----------



## hong (Nov 3, 2003)

I was wondering how come my user title changed.


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 3, 2003)

You guys are amazing.  I was anticipating at least a few weeks for you guys to get it all done!  Thank you very much! 

-blarg II


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 3, 2003)

Having a 4-day weekend last week really helped.


----------



## herald (Nov 17, 2003)

What if we paid to be a community supporter through RPGnow?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2003)

herald said:
			
		

> What if we paid to be a community supporter through RPGnow?



Did I miss you out somehow? Sorry! Drop me an email with your RPGNow receipt and I'll fix it.


----------



## herald (Nov 18, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Did I miss you out somehow? Sorry! Drop me an email with your RPGNow receipt and I'll fix it.



Done, I didn't want to rush you guys since were so swamped.


----------



## herald (Nov 18, 2003)

herald said:
			
		

> Done, I didn't want to rush you guys since were so swamped.



Everything now works. THANKS!


----------

